# GIMP 2.10



## fernandel (Aug 26, 2018)

Hi!

I think it is about 4 months as GIMP was updated but we have in the ports version 2.8 still. Is GIMP dead on FreeBSD or is something related to systemd, please?
My wife use 2.10 on Windows and it works so good with many new options/improvements.

Thank you.


----------



## kpa (Aug 26, 2018)

The maintainer for the GIMP port is listed as gnome@freebsd.org which is not very promising considering the last update on the FreeBSD Gnome page is from february 2016.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Aug 26, 2018)

It is being worked to be updated, but just don't ask me what is making it to be delayed because I didn't bothered to ask.


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 26, 2018)

PR 227769 needs to be reviewed and it must be blocked until GNOME is updated to 3.28


----------



## fernandel (Aug 26, 2018)

cpm@ said:


> PR 227769 needs to be reviewed and it must be blocked until GNOME is updated to 3.28


Thank you but I do not understand why should wait for the GNOME...


----------



## rigoletto@ (Aug 26, 2018)

Probably needs a newer gtk version that may broke gnome stuff.

Off-topic, but I was looking Pixelmator, for MacOs, and it is based on graphics/ImageMagick.


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 26, 2018)

fernandel said:


> Thank you but I do not understand why should wait for the GNOME...



As lebarondemerde has told you: GNOME blocks the Gimp update because there are some necessary dependencies that break the current GNOME version from ports.

GNOME team will take care to update Gimp after closing PR 229761.


----------



## fernandel (Aug 26, 2018)

cpm@ said:


> As lebarondemerde has told you: GNOME blocks the Gimp update because there are some necessary dependencies that break the current GNOME version from ports.
> 
> GNOME team will take care to update Gimp after closing PR 229761.


I understood why but what I don't understand why GIMP is not an independent app. There are many GIMP users which they don't use GNOME...


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 26, 2018)

fernandel said:


> I understood why but what I don't understand is why is GNOME not an independent app. There are many GIMP users which they don't use GNOME...



Basically because the GNOME team is the current maintainer of graphics/gimp and they are working on the GNOME update.

Anyway you can try the patch and update gimp on your machine.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 29, 2018)

fernandel said:


> I don't understand why GIMP is not an independent app.


GIMP uses a lot of the same libraries as Gnome. So while it's an independent application its dependencies are also used by other applications like Gnome. So if you update GIMP and its dependencies those dependencies are going to break other applications (like Gnome) that depend on those same dependencies. In order to make sure everything stays consistent you have to update everything else too.

Interesting detail here is GTK (it's called *G*IMP *T*ool *K*it). GTK was originally developed and created for GIMP. Later on the GTK library turned out to be quite useful and Gnome was built around the GTK library. While it's still two separate projects they both share a lot of the same "building blocks".


----------



## rigoletto@ (Oct 7, 2018)

It is in THERE.


----------



## fernandel (Oct 7, 2018)

Rigoletto said:


> It is in THERE.


Compailing is going toward end )


----------

